# Irish training log.



## Irish (Dec 31, 2014)

Alright guys I start my first proper cycle on Monday, got 2 vials of test c, a vial of test e (both 250mg) some arimadex, some nolva, some clomid and some hcg.

Ive been umming and ahhing about having an oral kick-start for the cycle, only problem is that the dbol I can get my hands on is rather expensive. The anavar is about  the same price and obviously you get a lot more as they are larger tabs. Would I get similar results if I run anavar to dbol? Should I stop being a cheap skate? Should I just keep it simple and only run the test? All opinions welcome. Will turn this into my cycle log once I've done my first pin. Hope you all have a great new year!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 31, 2014)

Cheers, Mate!

Is this your first cycle then? 

If so, skip the orals and run the test only @ 500Mg per week for a solid 12-15 weeks. Doing this will let you understand how your body reacts to exogenous Test & you can directly attribute any sides properly (vs seeking to discern whether your sides are being caused by the Test or the oral). 

I prefer Stane over Adex for AI, but if Adex is what you have then roll with it. 

Talk a bit if you would about your PCT plans with your Nolva & Clomid if you would.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 31, 2014)

3 vials with 500cc per week?  How long are you going to run the cycle for?


----------



## Irish (Dec 31, 2014)

Planning on running for 15 weeks to make the most out of the long esters. Might not run it for the full length depending on if I continue to see gains, but want to make sure I don't plan for 12 weeks and see be seeing results when I start pct.

Pct will be a blast of hcg for 2 weeks after last pin of test, leave 2-3 days and then run 100/100/50/50 on the clomid, and 40/40/20/20 on the nolva. Not sure I need to be so aggressive with the pct seeing as it's such a beginners cycle but I decided less was more unless you guys would advise otherwise!

And why do you prefer stane to adex mate? My source is dropping off the ai and pct on Monday and helping me with my first pin (personal friend of mine) and I can always ask if he has access to aromasin instead. Btw if I don't get all the meds required for the cycle I won't be pinning until I have them in my possession, I'm not reckless..


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 2, 2015)

Test only cycle is good to see how your body reacts.  PCT will be easy for you.  Just remember to get bloods and use an ai.  You'll be fine.  Test usually won't kick in until week 5 or 6.  (test e and c are longer esters and thus take longer to build up).  Once it hits you'll know it.  Boner city, increased strength, estrogen levels rise (thus the ai for sensitive nips, gyno, etc.) balls shrink.


----------



## Irish (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm not sure I'm going to be able to get into the docs before Monday, would I be alright to just get bloods done at about 6 weeks, or should I try and get a test done asap? Steroids are legal here so I'm able to tell my doctor about it.


----------



## Irish (Jan 5, 2015)

If I pin quads today do you think I will have trouble training legs tomorrow because of pip? Doing my first pin tonight and my friend has recommended trying delts instead. Just seems like an awkward place to pin..

Will update this when I get to stabbing myself later!


----------



## Irish (Jan 5, 2015)

Just did my first pin. 1ml of test c into my delt. Wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Expecting to get a bit of pip as it's feeling mildly sore now but should be nothing I can't deal with. Well happy with myself as I hate needles. 

#nomorenatty


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats Irish. 
We've been deflowered around the same time so I will be checking back here often to compare notes.


----------



## Irish (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice one dude. Hitting a leg session tonight, will update after to say what I did. Obviously won't see more progress for a fair few weeks but interested to see exactly when it all starts to kick in!


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 6, 2015)

I've had a kickstart by running Ironmaglabs DMZ and Andro-4 which is now banned tomorrow will be my last dose. 
I have seen good results from running those compounds all said kinda wish I was starting them same day as first pin. Think I may have a few weeks of lag before my T levels get up.


----------



## Irish (Jan 6, 2015)

I've got a pot of dbol at home but I'd rather just run a normal test cycle to see how I react first. I'm only 25 so I've got plenty of years to try out different compounds while cycling. Can just use the dbol next time lol.


----------



## curtisvill (Jan 6, 2015)

Irish said:


> I've got a pot of dbol at home but I'd rather just run a normal test cycle to see how I react first. I'm only 25 so I've got plenty of years to try out different compounds while cycling. Can just use the dbol next time lol.



smart thinkig.  test only cycle for your first run will be plenty.  hit it hard.


----------



## Irish (Jan 6, 2015)

curtisvill said:


> smart thinkig.  test only cycle for your first run will be plenty.  hit it hard.


What would a sensible second injectable compound to stack? I was thinking of perhaps deca after the dbol, just got for those big watery gains and maybe use the 4th cycle for something to shred like a masteron.. But God knows really, that's about 2 years away so I'm just getting over excited lmao


----------



## curtisvill (Jan 6, 2015)

Irish said:


> What would a sensible second injectable compound to stack? I was thinking of perhaps deca after the dbol, just got for those big watery gains and maybe use the 4th cycle for something to shred like a masteron.. But God knows really, that's about 2 years away so I'm just getting over excited lmao



It all depends on what your goals are for your next cycle. Enjoy this one, first time is always the best.


----------



## Irish (Jan 7, 2015)

Yesterday's leg workout!

Warmed up

4 x Squats
3 x standing calf raises
3 x leg press
3 x seated calf machine with drop sets on each
2 x static contraction leg extensions
2 x static contraction leg curls
2 x static contraction leg press calf raises


I've taken a long time off of legs because of getting the tattoo on my leg done, so I'm fully expecting to be destroyed from this. Doing chest and triceps tonight, will update after workout


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 24, 2015)

Irish said:


> Yesterday's leg workout!
> 
> Warmed up
> 
> ...



How are things going brother? 
Wanted to check in with you haven't heard from you in a couple weeks.


----------



## smp1 (Jan 24, 2015)

I think all of us started with orals,orals are dangerous,dball fills your cells with water you look bloated and when you stop you piss it out.stick with injectables,the only oral that works is winny,you can actually drink the amps and get the same effects as injecting,just my 2 cents,i havent toucjed an oral in 15yrs


----------



## Irish (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah shits going good Bro. On my third week of pins now. No real change but I know I've gotta wait another week or 2. Missed some workouts last week because of work but such is life. Just means I get to use the rest to hit it extra hard next week! The pip has also start to fade now that I'm pinning muscles a second time around. By the end of the cycle I will probably be enjoying pinning like a true junkie lmao


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 24, 2015)

Irish said:


> Yeah shits going good Bro. On my third week of pins now. No real change but I know I've gotta wait another week or 2. Missed some workouts last week because of work but such is life. Just means I get to use the rest to hit it extra hard next week! The pip has also start to fade now that I'm pinning muscles a second time around. By the end of the cycle I will probably be enjoying pinning like a true junkie lmao



Good shit bro, glad to hear things are going good!


----------

